# Do oscars really do better in pairs?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got a new baby Oscar (now 2") 4 days ago. When I got him/her at the store the other day, it was almost jumping out of the tank when I put my hand near it. When I brought it home, it just hid under a piece of driftwood.  I was really hoping he'd be the energetic one I saw in the store.

I've been reading that: in about 2 weeks he'll be fine, and begging for food/attention like he did in the store. But if this does not happen, I might upgrade to a larger tank (probably 110 gallon or 165) and get him/her a pal! I read that that can definitely make him/her happy. But I wanted a few people to give me their opinions that had more experience with Oscars since I've only kept one before.

So the overall question is: Will my 1st Oscar perk up a little more if I get it a buddy? Or will that just be a hastle later with cleaning and fighting?


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

they will kill each other. i have heard that if u have a 600 gallon tank it is good to put like 6 of them together but no less the large number allows aggression to spread out but i would def not reccomend a buddy because in a few months that buddy will turn into food


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Pulled this out of my Oscars 101 thread:



> Here's some additional info on keeping multiple oscars:
> 
> Here's my take on the whole two oscars and tank size issues.... It's been my experience that no matter the size of the tank, even an 800, males will simply not get along. The problem comes when you have a tank smaller than 800 gallons one male WILL kill the other. Especially if a female is present. I currently have six oscars in an 800, three are mature, three are not and have not revealed their sex yet. Of the three that are mature only one is female. The two males still hate each other but there's room to run in a 14' tank, not a 240, or a 75. To get two males to get along is not an easy task but it's been done.
> 
> ...


Oscars are drama queens, sulking should be expected when moved... Moving, if you think about it is a traumatic experience... They are sensitive fish when it comes to change...

What size tank do you have now? You talked of upgrading but from what?


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

cichlid_kid96 said:


> they will kill each other. i have heard that if u have a 600 gallon tank it is good to put like 6 of them together but no less the large number allows aggression to spread out but i would def not reccomend a buddy because in a few months that buddy will turn into food


I dont like when people are this blunt without bringing their own experiance or rought facts.

Thats why everyone likse the fish guy because he always provides usefull, indepth decriptions and has plenty of experiance.

Anyway, my experiance, i have 2 oscars in a 150gal all fine still, yes they ocassionaly show each other whos boss but no harm is done, they are 9 months old now (around 8-9 icnhes). No idea if they are male or female. I also have 5 giant danios as dithers.

When i brought my 2 oscars they hid for the first 5 hours but i dont know if its because i have 2 but they both came out looking for food together.

BUt like Fish Guy said "What size tank do you have now? You talked of upgrading but from what?"


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm going to go out on limb here and say that young oscars do lke the company of their own kind... for a moment or two... I put seven of my fry into a 125 to grow them up a bit for a friend... There was one that was just a frogs hair smaller than all the rest. The other six worked together to not let the runt eat... Then, one started to grow faster than the other five and all he!! started to break loose... He was removed and sold... The other five got on just fine, which was good but I only saw them get on this way for a week or so till my friend came and got them...

Point is, once one gets a jump on the other size wise he will always eat first and will grow faster... Seen it happen a million times.

I pulled the eggs of this latest spawn and plan to raise one by it's self slowly giveing it bigger and bigger confines until he's got a 125 to himself. He will be a show fish and get treated as such.

I also plan to keep another five and grow them to about 5" and put them back in with their parents in the big tank... Should be an interesting experiment...

Not sure why I just wrote all that in your thread 

I tend to babble when it comes to oscars..... :lol:


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, sorry I forgot to say the tank is 55 gallon now, haha, I feel really dumb now. 

And I decided I only want one Oscar! Ha it just took some convincing to make it a little more ...Oscar-ish. When I got home, he (yep, I decided if it's gonna be a he) was kinda just watching me cautiously. About an hour later, he came up the the glass, but when I got closer, he just hid. An hour later, he came out and was wagging his tail going up and down the tank! I did get him a Pleco, and he totally ignores it, so I hope it stays that way. I'll post some youtube vids soon!

And on a side note, you guys are awesome! Anywhere else I post questions about fish, I just get a bunch of hate mail and arguments about fish, but you guys are cool! thanks FishGuy!


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright, well I know that Oscars do not like bright lights, so I am looking for a less powerful light than the normal flourecent bulbs that come with most tanks. I know that it is not really for freshwater fish, but the moonlight/lunar bulbs are not so harsh, and they give the Oscars an almost flourescent glow. However, I do not know much about lighting at all, so I was hoping you guys could give some advice.

And the next part is substrate. I know that sand and gravel are both ok for Oscars, but if I use special substrate for plants, like this one: 
http://www.petco.com/product/111998/Eco ... ate-111998

Is it better for the Oscar in anyway? The substrate is for plants, and most substrates like that usually grow more algae than normal. However, this one says it evades this problem, but I am not sure. That is why I am asking 

Thank you to anyone who answers me, you guys are awesome!


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

oh ya, the substrate has heterotrophic bacteria, so it has some good bacteria for the tank! And if Oscars a little messy anyways, then this extra good bacteria wouldn't hurt, right?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't waste your money on petstore bought substrate. Get the substrate you like, they don't care... I have pool filter sand, and I also use pea gravel from a stock yrd that cost $20 a ton....

As for dimming your lights... Take some card board and cover up some of the glass between the light fixture and tank. Lights in a cichlid tank are for us... The fish do not need them. I turn my light on in the morning, eat breakfast, feed the fish, turn the lights out before I walk out the door. They get turned back on at about 7:30 PM when my wife and I get down stairs to sit down and re-cap the day...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have no problem with threads evolving into other subject matter, I'm going to combine this one with the other...


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, alright, well awesome! I do usually leave the lights out when I am not home, but I have never tried the cardboard thing. I will do this and see if he gets a litttle less stressed with the light on. Thanks!


----------

